# من يتبعنى لا يمشي فى الظلام..(يو 12 : 18 )



## candy shop (3 يونيو 2008)

‏'‏من‏ ‏يتبعني‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يمشي‏ ‏في‏ ‏الظلام‏'(‏يو‏18:12)‏


من‏ ‏يستطيع‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يقول‏ ‏علي‏ ‏نفسه‏ ‏إنه‏ ‏نور‏ ‏العالم‏ ‏وحده‏ ‏يسوع‏ ‏يستطيع‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يقول‏:‏أنا‏:‏أنا‏ ‏النور‏,‏أنا‏ ‏الحقيقة‏,‏أنا‏ ‏الطريق‏,‏أنا‏ ‏الخبز‏,‏أنا‏ ‏الماء‏ ‏الحي‏,‏أنا‏ ‏القيامة‏ ‏والحياة‏...‏والآن‏ ‏نحن‏ ‏أيضا‏,‏نبدأ‏ ‏ونعترف‏ ‏يا‏ ‏رب‏ ‏إنك‏ ‏أنت‏ ‏النورالذي‏ ‏يعطينا‏ ‏أم‏ ‏نري‏ ‏الأشياء‏ ‏علي‏ ‏حقيقتها‏ ‏وفي‏ ‏أحجامها‏ ‏وأبعادها‏.‏
تأتي‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الكلمات‏ ‏عندما‏ ‏كان‏ ‏يسوع‏ ‏في‏ ‏أورشليم‏ ‏وفي‏ ‏الهيكل‏'‏وفي‏ ‏آخر‏ ‏يوم‏ ‏من‏ ‏العيد‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏أعظم‏ ‏أيامه‏'‏وفي‏ ‏قلب‏ ‏المحور‏ ‏اللاهوتي‏,‏وليس‏ ‏فقط‏ ‏الجغرافي‏,‏هو‏ ‏يكشف‏ ‏عن‏ ‏ذاته‏:'‏أنا‏ ‏نور‏ ‏العالم‏.‏وآذان‏ ‏المستمعين‏(‏الفريسيون‏ ‏ومعلمو‏ ‏الشريعة‏)‏لا‏ ‏تقوي‏ ‏علي‏ ‏قبول‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الإعلان‏.‏فيبدأوا‏ ‏بالجدال‏ ‏والمناقشة‏.‏
إنها‏ ‏عادة‏ ‏روح‏ ‏الشر‏ ‏في‏ ‏تعامله‏ ‏مع‏ ‏بني‏ ‏البشر‏:‏يبعدهم‏ ‏عن‏ ‏المقصود‏ ‏الحقيقي‏,‏عن‏ ‏الأهم‏,‏عن‏ ‏المحور‏,‏ويوقعهم‏ ‏في‏ ‏فخ‏ ‏التفاصيل‏ ‏والآبار‏ ‏التي‏ ‏لا‏ ‏تحتفظ‏ ‏بالماء‏ ‏الحي‏ ‏كما‏ ‏تنبأ‏ ‏أرميا‏.‏تركوني‏ ‏أنا‏ ‏الينبوع‏ ‏الحي‏ ‏وحفروا‏ ‏لأنفسهم‏ ‏آبار‏ ‏مشققة‏ ‏لا‏ ‏ماء‏ ‏فيها‏.‏
أمام‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الموضوع‏:'‏أنا‏ ‏نور‏ ‏العالم‏:‏ربما‏ ‏نحمل‏ ‏سؤالا‏ ‏في‏ ‏نفس‏ ‏المستوي‏ ‏بداخلنا‏:‏من‏ ‏أنت‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏لتجرؤ‏ ‏علي‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏القول‏.‏ولا‏ ‏ننتظر‏ ‏أبدا‏ ‏جدلا‏ ‏قانونيا‏ ‏عن‏ ‏الشهادة‏.‏
يسوع‏ ‏يستعمل‏ ‏لغة‏ ‏الانكشاف‏ ‏ورفع‏ ‏القناع‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏وضعة‏ ‏موسي‏ ‏علي‏ ‏وجهه‏,‏وهم‏ ‏ينسون‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏قصة‏ ‏موسي‏ ‏ويتعلقون‏ ‏بأهداب‏ ‏الشريعة‏.‏ونحن؟أمام‏ ‏تجليات‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏اليوم‏,‏وصوته‏ ‏المعلن‏:‏أنا‏ ‏نور‏ ‏العالم‏,‏ما‏ ‏تري‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏موقفنا؟ونحن‏ ‏جميعا‏ ‏نعكس‏ ‏صورة‏ ‏مجد‏ ‏الرب‏,‏وشرف‏ ‏خدمة‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏يسوع‏ ‏ومسئولية‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الخدمة‏.‏
فيما‏ ‏تنقش‏ ‏حروف‏ ‏الشريعة‏ ‏الأولي‏ ‏في‏ ‏ألواح‏ ‏من‏ ‏حجر‏ ‏وهي‏ ‏لا‏ ‏تعطي‏ ‏الحياة‏,‏تكتب‏ ‏حروف‏ ‏شريعة‏ ‏العهد‏ ‏الجديد‏ ‏في‏ ‏ألواح‏ ‏من‏ ‏لحم‏ ‏ودم‏,‏أي‏ ‏في‏ ‏القلوب‏.‏وبينما‏ ‏تحجب‏ ‏الأولي‏ ‏بقناع‏,‏ينزع‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏القناع‏ ‏وجه‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏يسوع‏,‏فنصبح‏ ‏بفضله‏ ‏وجها‏ ‏لوجه‏ ‏مع‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏اشتاق‏ ‏لرؤيته‏ ‏الآباء‏ ‏والأنبياء‏.‏هذا‏ ‏الشرف‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏استحقه‏ ‏لنا‏ ‏الابن‏ ‏الحبيب‏ ‏وأعطانا‏ ‏أن‏ ‏نعيش‏ ‏في‏ ‏وجوده‏ ‏ومقامه‏,‏هو‏ ‏شرف‏ ‏خدمة‏ ‏الروح‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يوضحها‏ ‏بولس‏ ‏الرسول‏ ‏في‏ ‏رسالته‏ ‏الثانية‏ ‏لأهل‏ ‏كورنثوس‏ ‏الفصل‏ ‏الثالث‏.‏
هذه‏ ‏الخلاصة‏ ‏تحمل‏ ‏ثلاثة‏ ‏أبعاد‏.‏وجوهنا‏ ‏مكشوفة‏:‏نحن‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏علي‏ ‏حقيقتنا‏ ‏ولا‏ ‏شئ‏ ‏يستر‏ ‏أي‏ ‏شئ‏ ‏نحن‏ ‏في‏ ‏كامل‏ ‏تعرينا‏ ‏وتجردنا‏ ‏وكشف‏ ‏أوراقنا‏,‏في‏ ‏ذاتنا‏ ‏الحقيقية‏ ‏التي‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يعرفها‏ ‏إلا‏ ‏الخالق‏.‏علي‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏المستوي‏ ‏من‏ ‏الكشف‏ ‏ما‏ ‏هي‏ ‏حقيقة‏ ‏وجوهنا؟
ونعكس‏ ‏صورته‏:‏نحن‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏كالمرآة‏,‏ومدي‏ ‏انعكاسات‏ ‏الأشياء‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏مرتبط‏ ‏بمدي‏ ‏شفافيتها‏ ‏ويرتبط‏ ‏كذلك‏ ‏في‏ ‏كونها‏ ‏إزاء‏ ‏الأشياء‏ ‏التي‏ ‏تعكسها‏.‏هل‏ ‏المرآة‏ ‏نفسها‏ ‏شفافة‏ ‏وفي‏ ‏مكانها‏ ‏الطبيعي‏:‏أمام‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏وفي‏ ‏وجوده‏ ‏لتستطيع‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تعكس‏ ‏مجده‏ ‏وحبه؟
ونتحول‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏تلك‏ ‏الصورة‏:‏نحن‏ ‏نعلم‏ ‏أن‏ ‏مفتاح‏ ‏القداسة‏ ‏هو‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏التحول‏ ‏اليومي‏ ‏والمكافح‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏تلك‏ ‏الصورة‏,‏ونعلم‏ ‏أن‏ ‏أقطع‏ ‏المسافة‏ ‏بين‏ ‏الواقع‏ ‏والطموح‏ ‏يأخذ‏ ‏أحيانا‏ ‏العمر‏ ‏برمته‏.‏
فلذلك‏ ‏وحدك‏ ‏يا‏ ‏رب‏ ‏أنت‏ ‏قادر‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تصالح‏ ‏بين‏ ‏واقعنا‏ ‏وطموحنا‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏غرسته‏ ‏فينا‏ ‏يوم‏ ‏معموديتنا‏.‏تعال‏ ‏واسند‏ ‏ضعفنا‏.‏وبذلك‏ ‏نتبعك‏ ‏ونحن‏ ‏متأكدون‏ ‏أننا‏ ‏في‏ ‏النور‏ ‏الحقيقي ‏


بقلم :الأب رومانى امين​


----------



## just member (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: من يتبعنى لا يمشي فى الظلام..(يو 12 : 18 )*

‏'‏من‏ ‏يتبعني‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يمشي‏ ‏في‏ ‏الظلام‏'(‏يو‏18:12)‏
*موضوعك هادف وفى منتهى الجمال*
*انتى نورتينا بخدمتك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## candy shop (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: من يتبعنى لا يمشي فى الظلام..(يو 12 : 18 )*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> ‏'‏من‏ ‏يتبعني‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يمشي‏ ‏في‏ ‏الظلام‏'(‏يو‏18:12)‏
> *موضوعك هادف وفى منتهى الجمال*
> *انتى نورتينا بخدمتك*
> *ربنا يباركك*​



شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (11 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع رائع حجداااااااااااا  شكرا للغايه
يسوع بيحبك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2009)

موضوع روووووحى فى قمه الجمال 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررررررسى كتير على الموضوع يا كاندى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## happy angel (11 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع رااااائع جدا ياكاندى


ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## kalimooo (11 فبراير 2009)

موضوع راااااااائع يا كاندي

شكراااااااا جزيلا" على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 

سلام المسيح


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع رائع حجداااااااااااا شكرا للغايه​*
> 
> _*يسوع بيحبك*_​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيغك يا نهيسى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع روووووحى فى قمه الجمال ​
> 
> تسلم ايدك ​
> ميررررررررسى كتير على الموضوع يا كاندى ​
> ...


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا ليك يا كوكو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *موضوع رااااائع جدا ياكاندى​*
> 
> 
> 
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك يا هابى​


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع راااااااائع يا كاندي
> 
> شكراااااااا جزيلا" على الموضوع
> 
> ...


شكراااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا كليمو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (14 فبراير 2009)

> ‏وحده‏ ‏يسوع‏ ‏يستطيع‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يقول‏:‏أنا‏:‏أنا‏ ‏النور‏,‏أنا‏ ‏الحقيقة‏,‏أنا‏ ‏الطريق‏,‏أنا‏ ‏الخبز‏,‏أنا‏ ‏الماء‏ ‏الحي‏,‏أنا‏ ‏القيامة‏ ‏والحياة‏...‏والآن‏ ‏نحن‏ ‏أيضا‏,‏نبدأ‏ ‏ونعترف‏ ‏يا‏ ‏رب‏ ‏إنك‏ ‏أنت‏ ‏النورالذي‏ ‏يعطينا‏ ‏أم‏ ‏نري‏ ‏الأشياء‏ ‏علي‏ ‏حقيقتها‏ ‏وفي‏ ‏أحجامها‏ ‏وأبعادها‏.‏


موضوع يستحق الوقفة والتامل 
شكرا​


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> موضوع يستحق الوقفة والتامل
> 
> شكرا​


 
شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (26 مارس 2009)

*كلمات جميلة
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## candy shop (28 مارس 2009)

مارثا المصرية قال:


> *كلمات جميلة​*
> 
> *الرب يباركك*​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا مرثا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

